# SEX AFTER DEATH



## gary s (May 18, 2017)

SEX AFTER DEATH


A couple made a deal that whoever died first would come back and inform

the other If there is sex after death.

Their biggest fear was that there was no after-life at all.

After a long life together, the husband was the first to die.

True to his word, he made the first contact: "Marion... Marion..."

"Is that you, Tom?"

"Yes, I've come back like we agreed."

"That's wonderful! ... What's it like?"

"Well, I get up in the morning and I have sex.

I have breakfast and then it's off to the golf course.

I have sex again, bathe in the warm sun and then

have sex a couple of more times.

Then I have lunch…you'd be proud...lots of greens.

Another romp around the golf course, then pretty

much have sex the rest of the afternoon.

After supper, it's back to the golf course again.

Then it's more sex until late at night.

I catch some much needed sleep and then the next day

it starts all over again."

"Oh, Tom! Are you in Heaven?"

"No … I'm a rabbit somewhere near Omaha!”


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 18, 2017)

This is a great joke Gary.  I'm still laughing about it. I never saw it coming--neither did Miss Linda or anybody else I shared it with.

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2017)

Now this is funny.


----------



## lancep (May 18, 2017)

The funniest part of this joke is that I know how many golf courses are around Omaha.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2017)

That cracked me and the Mrs up! Good post...JJ


----------



## ab canuck (May 18, 2017)

Ok, I was not expecting that ending..lolol That was good...


----------

